# Ned's Vintage Fall 2012 Collection



## Ned Bouhalassa (Oct 17, 2012)

Hiza boyz and galz! 

I'm coming out of my musical dungeon to share some of my blood-stained efforts. Fear not, my good friends - this is not horror music, although it does, in some cases, accompany the horrors of lost love, alcoholism, and addiction. The cues features some recognizable stars: Piano in Blue, Broken Wurly, Omnisphere, Padshop, and my brand-new Telecaster.

[flash width=800 height=200 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F2628317[/flash]


http://soundcloud.com/ned-bouhalassa/sets/agua-mix-2012


----------



## wst3 (Oct 17, 2012)

thanks for sharing - they are all cool, but I think "Spreading Her Wings" is my favorite.


----------



## Alex Cuervo (Oct 17, 2012)

Sounds great. Really nice textural interplay throughout all of it, but the Affair and Spreading Her Wings are my definite favorites. I'd really like to see the visuals/scenes these go with.


----------



## ThomasL (Oct 18, 2012)

Great work Ned, you should come out of that dungeon more often.

It sounds almost like a dark version of Lanois, I like it a lot.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Oct 18, 2012)

Thank you, Thomas, for that comparison! Lanois is indeed on my mind a lot these days. :wink:


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Oct 18, 2012)

Alex Cuervo @ 17/10/2012 said:


> Sounds great. Really nice textural interplay throughout all of it, but the Affair and Spreading Her Wings are my definite favorites. I'd really like to see the visuals/scenes these go with.



Thanks! 

Actually, what's cool about writing these kind of cues (emotional dramatic), which are as much about atmosphere as melody or harmony, is that they can work for any number of like-scenes. It's scary sometimes, actually, how easily any number of our cues can work on a given visual edit (shhhhh! Don't tell your producers!)


----------



## stonzthro (Oct 18, 2012)

Very nice writing Ned - sounds like you've been very busy!


----------



## PMortise (Oct 19, 2012)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Thu Oct 18 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Actually, what's cool about writing these kind of cues (emotional dramatic), which are as much about atmosphere as melody or harmony, is that they can work for any number of like-scenes. It's scary sometimes, actually, how easily any number of our cues can work on a given visual edit (shhhhh! Don't tell your producers!)


As usual Ned - BRAVO. o-[][]-o

The pulse on "Spreading Her Wings" has such an organic feel to it - very easy to go with that flow. Thanks for posting! 
(_....busy......taking......notes....._)


----------



## Gusfmm (Oct 19, 2012)

Nice Ned! What guitar fx do you use, or used on the first track? Sound reminded me of past times, Satch, Vai.... is that an AxeFX?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Oct 20, 2012)

If I told you, I'd have to.... :twisted: 



PS: Telecaster + Guitar Rig 4 preset (FX category).


----------



## Rob (Oct 20, 2012)

Yeah Ned, like 'em all, each with its own colour...


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 23, 2012)

Rob @ Sat Oct 20 said:


> Yeah Ned, like 'em all, each with its own colour...



+1


----------



## rayinstirling (Oct 23, 2012)

I also like 'em all Ned.
and "happy new tele"


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks guys! And Ray, I picked up a little something to go with my Tele today (Vox AC4C1-BL) - sounds really, really sweet! :


----------



## rayinstirling (Oct 23, 2012)

I didn't want one but I checked this out anyway,

http://youtu.be/lanmpAGXYnw

I may change my mind and throw my POD 2.0 in the bin.

Sorry but I think you highjacked the thread more than I have 

Ray


----------

